# 2000 A6 Avant (V6) Quattro Issues



## gtznj (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Vortex! Relatively new guy here and wondering if someone can school me on common issues of a 2000 A6 Avant Q. I have an opportunity to buy one that has high-mileage (184K). The exterior and interior is in pretty great shape for the year and mileage. All electronic features (pw, sunroof, radio, etc) seems to work great. Major concerns that I have are:



Check Engine Light
ABS and Brake Lights
Tranny slips


Other than that, it's a clean, one owner car with no service records. It drove nice and straight with only the above issues. It was donated to a non-profit and they're selling it for a whopping $1,200.:thumbup:

Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Check engine light can be many things( cat faults, sec. Air injection. Evap faults). Scan it then post. Flashing abs,brake light on dash is abs control module. Tranny slip? Thats not good. Good luck and prob. Donated for areason.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It was donated because the tranny will cost more to fix than the car is worth. Run far, far away!


----------

